# really low mileage for my07altima 2.5S



## gomynetmail (Jan 28, 2007)

i just bought 2007 altima 2.5s for 1 month. i drive it on local only. average speed on 30-40 miles ,but my car mileage average on 16-18miles/MPG. I was fule full gas 16 gallon,but only can run 270miles then that gas warning light on,and car computer show 25 miles left. I was went to dealer check other new cars ,but its computer show half tank gas left 125miles . count these cars half tank gas and mileage ,it's almost same with my car, 
is this normal mileage with 2007 altima 2.5S ??? i'm really can not believe nissan altima has that city mileage.........


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would fill up a couple more times before judging the mileage. Alot of things take place while the car is "breaking in" so I would hold off on estimating the mileage until it has more miles on it.

Troy


----------



## gt40mki (Jan 30, 2007)

I've only had mine for 14 days, but have already hit 3000 miles.

Two suggestions:
1.)The CVT is extremely sensitive to throttle position. If the engine is sititng at 3k rpm its going to burn more fuel, regardless of your vehicle speed.

2.)Give it some time for break in...I do a 40/60 mix of intown and highway driving, and am only averaging 28mpg on paper...(computer in the car shows 26-and I haven't reset it since day one.)


If you're using the dash MPG calculation do some math on a full tank and see how accurate it is-Nissan is typically pretty good but my old excursion was 5-7mpg off BEFORE the aftermarket programmers.


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

You should definitely be getting better mileage than that. My 3.5 gets about 20-21 city mpg... and I drive it hard. So, you should definitely be doing better. But they are right to say wait until the break-in is over, your mileage is going to improve.


----------

